# Could you live without the machine



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I can't believe how dependent I have become on this machine. I literally run my life off the stupid thing. All my banking, obviously running and maintaining this site. But running a business, a huge amount of communication. I imagine that the communication part could be transfered to either phone or some other type. Banking could go back to the old way. But there are still a ton of things that depend on the machine.

I hate to admit this but I would be kind of lost without the thing, which is a sad and scary thought


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Making the new machines keeps me in the cashmoney, so I'd have to say no. An EE with a specialty in semi-conductors and CAD tool design...kind of bet the farm on The Machine. :smile:

Remote worker. My lifeline to the company is through The Machine.

And I've been working 18 hour days for the last couple of days...so I've spent a LOT of time in front of The Machine.

Compile is done...gotta scoot....


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

sometimes when it slows down or freezes i rage against the machine 
But seriously i could live without it and it would cut down on my guitar purchases and save me some cash in the process.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You mean it doesn't need me?


----------



## niangelo (Aug 12, 2009)

I live my life through the computer. All my research, reference, a good chunk of my entertainment. Nearly all of my communication. Lots of my work.

I think it's just the way it's going to be.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah, id simply revert back to 2005- when there werent any fancy computer machines.
least in my world. i got by for 35 years without them lol-


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The machines are our future. I will be first inline when we can be implanted with tech and remove these inefficient interfaces..........


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I can't believe how dependent I have become on this machine. I literally run my life off the stupid thing. All my banking, obviously running and maintaining this site. But running a business, a huge amount of communication. I imagine that the communication part could be transfered to either phone or some other type. Banking could go back to the old way. But there are still a ton of things that depend on the machine.
> 
> I hate to admit this but I would be kind of lost without the thing, which is a sad and scary thought


The computer has enabled all of us to be Ham Radio Operators and Pen Pals and without the need for a license or a government agent leaning over our shoulders (for the most part).

I can live without THE MACHINE but, I cannot live without the communication.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Machine is essential to my job (teaching private music lessons), though I could go back to working without it. Finale music writing software, YouTube, online drum/rhythm machine, backing tracks, chordie, musicnotes.com, songsterr.com, guitarpro, studybass.com, jamstudio.com...etc. 

The Machine is essential to family communication with a kid 6 hours away, another on another continent, extended family all over the GTA, Ontario, NS, and friends all over the world.

The Machine is essential to entertainment as we've become addicted to its blessings.

However, whenever I go to the family cottage, I never seem to miss The Machine. Its influence hasn't reached that far into my mind. 

The Machine is not yet Lord.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a great question, with some really deep implications. I actually think that our relationship with technology is something complex and unfortunately, too rarely examined.

I have a lot of thoughts on the subject, but many of them are confused and contradictory. I think most of us have a love-hate relationship with technology. We expect technology to solve human problems, but of course, it can't. Only we can. Maybe technology just helps US solve the problems. But it also makes new "human" problems that we didn't have before. Technology is supposed to save us time, but does it really? I spend a lot more time in front of my computer now, more than ever, despite how much time my computer is supposed to save me. Theoretically, all this time savings should free up my time for other things... yet as we all know, time is scarcer than ever. Are we getting more done?

We think technology will bring us closer together by improving communication, but does it really? Or does it drive us apart? I "communicate" more with friends and family, I suppose, through technology, but I also spend less time with them, in their physical presence. It's a strange paradox. I communicate more, but am less involved in their lives. Another paradox is how there are so many more ways for people to communicate with me, and yet I'm less accessible than ever before. When I was a kid, when the phone rang, you answered it. Today, people don't answer their phones. They let you leave a message, and they respond when they feel like it. It's odd that with the proliferation of phones, blackberries, etc., I leave (and receive) more voice mail than ever, and probably have fewer live conversations. Email and txt messages has taken that to another level entirely. The real-time conversation is practically dead. We are impressed with the ability to "instant message", as if that's some kind of improvement over a live conversation. It's a strange thing.

The other thing that I think about is how technology isolates us. I am sitting here now in an office that is within 30 feet of 10 other people. And yet I'm alone in my office, staring at a computer screen, communicating with a bunch of people that I don't really know, and not even in real-time. I'll never see your reactions to these words. I may read about them, if you share them with me. But it will be delayed, I'll be thinking about something else by then. This won't ever be a real conversation. And many of you will have reactions to my words, but won't communicate them to me. We'll have two separate one-sided conversations, but we'll choose to do that instead of engaging with real live people that are literally within a few feet of us as we type or read.

I always like looking at advertisements for places like the Future Shop or Best Buy. What you see in these ads is people using technology, completely alone. Listening to an MP3 player, sitting at a laptop or computer, playing a video game, etc. They're usually smiling and happy, but usually alone. Sometimes they show families gathered around a TV watching happily, as if to suggest somehow that watching TV is quality time with your family. It always reminds me just how isolating technology actually is. How many of you are reading this while engaged in real communication with a living human? Likely very few.

That's part of the reason I took up the guitar. I was looking for something real, something that got me away from the computer, something that could restore and maintain my connection to the real world. When you play music, sure there's an instrument, but there's no tricks, no enabling technologies that allow you to do something you can't. It's real, there's no faking it, and there's no delay. It is real-time in the absolute definition of the phrase. It brings you into the moment, because there's no other way to play music. Playing music with other people takes that up exponentially. I can't imagine other activities, although some sports come to mind, that require you to communicate "for real" with other humans.

Anyway, there's a random jumble of thoughts on technology. Could I live without the machine? It would be tough for the first week, or the first month. But I really think we'd adjust pretty quickly. Remember the world without internet and email? That was 1995. I think life was ok back then, in the dark ages.

--- D


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Good post with some very good thoughts. I agree with many of them


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Duster...well written :bow:

Isolation, even within the family unit, is becoming more of a concern, IMHO.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

No. 

Over the last few years, when money was tight, I chose to have an internet connection over having a landline, cell phone and cable tv. I can get by fine without those, but I can't get by without the computer. 

Unlike others, the computer is not necessary for my work (well, I use a computer at work, but I mean my home machine). More important for me is the computer as a learning tool. Not a day goes by that I don't learn at least one (and hopefully many more than one!) new thing as a result of having access to the internet. Whether it's a random fact that interests me at the time, a piece of history that I was previous unaware of, a new song to play on guitar - it doesn't matter really.

The ability to easily access _so much_ is astonishing to me. I was fortunate to enough to grow up around machines. I remember using Commodore 64s as a child and the advent of the x86 machines. I still remember how proud and happy I was when I owned the first 100mhz 486 among my friends. I loved using qbasic to write .bat files to run different types of start-ups to free up conventional memory for video games. But the most important moment for me was in 1996 when I convinced my parents to get Rogers Wave, and I've never looked back. 

There are many, many things I can do without in life. I don't have a car at the moment, nor a nice house. I don't buy many new clothes unless I really have to. But my machine keeps me in touch with the people I know and the people I don't.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I used to think I could live without it, but there have been times of panic. I mean, when we got robbed and the computers were stolen, the very first question we asked was "what are we going to do without those computers?" and then days afterward saying over and over "It was on the computer, it's gone now" and having to start all over.

Last night just before packing up my laptop made a pop and shut off, it sent a chill through me. "Now what? All my data!!"

I dont remember years ago having those feelings. But today, so very much depends on this thing that I simply have to have it or at the very least, access to one so I can get to the things I need to do everyday. It's too scary. So now I have back-ups upon back-ups. Just this site alone I have tons of files and programs that are needed. Constant uploading and downloading of files. There is no other way to do it, it has to be done with The Machine


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I work from home - which is only possible for me to do - via the machine....not to mention that the machine - its need in the business world is the reason why I am employed and doing what I do.

that said - I'm of 2 worlds......I yearn for a simpler time where things didn't move so quickly and there wasn't so much technology....but on teh flipside - I sure have enjoyed the Internet in my musical pursuits - I really dig electronic media and how easily accessible content and delivery is - I love a really good movie - the quality of which can only be done by a machine - and I sure do enjoy not having to line up at the bank to pay a bill - or at the post office to mail a cheque.......

guess you can't have it both ways - but I CAN control how it effects my life......I stay away from things like twitter and facebook - but fully exploit things that allow me to enjoy the thing sI enjoy with convenience


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> can't live without the communication





GuitarsCanada said:


> "Now what? All my data!!"


Keep I agree. I have met so many folks with like interests...

I have a lot of years of work drawings I would hate to lose. The amount isn't much but the ability to access it is great....even though alot is actually .. (insert drummroll) ..DOS but that is changing now I am recording


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

No, all my school work is online, my course material is online. I've got a server that hosts all my media files, so no, I really couldn't live without. But that's my generation. I've always had a computer growing up.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Well said Duster. Those are pretty much my thoughts too. It's hard to imagine life without the machine now, and even harder to believe it was only about 10-15 years ago, that none of us had these wretched things sitting on our desks.

On the other hand we had ashtrays on our desks back then, and 3 drink lunches were the norm. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

The machine (and especially all of it's imperfections) has supplied me and my family with our primary livelihood for 20 years now. I got my first computer back in 1989 when I owned a graphic desigh/screenprinting business in London. It took a $12,000/yr income and tripled it almost overnight by increasing my productivity. I haven't looked back since. Now I fix other people's problems with the machine for a living. I love the machine.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> I would and could gladly live without it if everybody else in the world gave theirs up as well.
> 
> Short of that, it would be tough.


Interesting concept. One that brings up another question though. If they simply were not around, would we all be happier? Your point, which is a good one is that we are basically being forced into the relationship and its only a matter of time before there is no choice.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sometimes I long for the age when two chairs, one music stand, student and teacher with guitars, was all that was required for lessons. Those were simpler times. These days, at least half my students require me to have The Machine at hand. Times and tastes have changed, needs and wants with them. It isn't a bad thing, just a different thing. So I have The Machine (laptop variety) wireless internet and printer, near field monitors, plus the usual software. 

Ten years ago most students had a cassette tape for lesson tunes and self recording. Not a lot of students had internet, and no one had high speed. Then they had cds, then mp3s, but now I use online video and audio sources almost exclusively, including Audacity. Every one of my 60+ students has the internet, mostly high speed, most have an iPod or like device, and many tinker with recording on their own. I just try to meet their needs the best I can before age and natural resistance turns me into a dinosaur.

Still, there are days when I think I belong to Luddites Anonymous. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bela Oxmyx (May 19, 2006)

Luddite - is a...



> The Luddites were a social movement of British textile artisans in the early nineteenth century who protested—often by destroying mechanised looms—against the changes produced by the Industrial Revolution, which they felt were leaving them without work and changing their entire way of life.
> 
> This English historical movement should be seen in the context of the era's harsh economic climate due to the Napoleonic Wars, and the degrading working conditions in the new textile factories. Since then, however, the term Luddite has been used derisively to describe anyone opposed to (or perceived to be opposed to) technological progress and technological change.
> 
> ...


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

just reading "duster's" post a few seconds ago.....couldn't agree more.........and wow - ya - I can remember getting my first work email address in '96,,,,,,,and wondering why people were writing me instead of calling me.......I remember contemplating "do we or do we not bother getting a home computer" in '98.

I hated them comodores in highschool - thought they were the bigget waste of time and never undnerstood the appeal - i mean - when there were chicks and other fun stuff to think about - WTF did I want with a computer.........all while observing the resident computer geek in the room who seemed to ahve no other classes to attend yell at the printer in frustration because of a paper jam......

I remember typing my early resumes on a electronic typewriter thinking [email protected]#$# why can't I just handwrite this?




I originally went into telecom - because I didn't really know where else to focus on schooling .........business telecom wasn't all taht computerized in the late 80's early 90's...well - it was - but not like PC's or servers...it still had healthy doses of relays, switches high voltage and big fat wires so I found it intersting..........till microsoft and Cisco and the Internet wrecked it all....now I send my whole day talking about computer applications through a computer to invisible people on the other end of the internet string........strange indeed......

I re-iterate though...today - I find the machine quite useful....and disruptive at the same time.....it's a love / hate relationship.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I remember getting my first email address from EDS at GM back in the late 80's sometime. My address was something like 287yhw873vk_scit_39ij2 or something reall bizarre like that. Try remembering a few like that


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I graduated from university in January of 1969, I had never seen a pocket calculator. I went through 16 years of school with only pencil and paper to do math! It is absolutely incredible how far we have come in 41 years.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

rhh7 said:


> I graduated from university in January of 1969, I had never seen a pocket calculator. I went through 16 years of school with only pencil and paper to do math! It is absolutely incredible how far we have come in 41 years.


kqoct I was born in April 1969!


Yes, we have come an incredible ways since then! I have owned MORE bits and pieces of things in my life than I can shake a stick at, but only in these past 10 years have I gained nearly as much understanding as I have and that is thanks to the internet! I wish now I still had MUCH of what I once had, because now I know the nature of what I have lost.... gee thanks Google!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Could I live without my computer? Yes, but I would hate to lose my emailing ability. I could always go back to the fax I suppose.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pompero Flurple said:


> Luddite - is a...


Your point?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Armageddon - World wide computer crash. 
You'd see millions of people jumping off roof tops because they can't email, blackberry or text.
Personally it would make life more difficult. I'd have to actually go to the bank, or answer the phone. But I'd survive.

One thing. Musicians would actually have to learn to play, and be creative, and get out and gig. No more digital recording, and YouTube.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

dtsaudio said:


> Armageddon - World wide computer crash.
> You'd see millions of people jumping off roof tops because they can't email, blackberry or text.
> Personally it would make life more difficult. I'd have to actually go to the bank, or answer the phone. But I'd survive.
> 
> One thing. Musicians would actually have to learn to play, and be creative, and get out and gig. No more digital recording, and YouTube.



IF I could pay my rent on-line I would, but I have to go to "the bank" for a "money order". I kill trees to pay rent  but, at least it is the only bill I have that needs me to deal with humans in meat space, and yes, it does annoy me that I have to LOL


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...without the machine, what would i blame when something goes wrong? how would i manage to look like i'm working when i'm actually posting on guitars canada? and how would i meet kinky wimmens?

the machine is good. bless the machine.

-sent from my mom's basment


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...without the machine, what would i blame when something goes wrong? how would i manage to look like i'm working when i'm actually posting on guitars canada? and how would i meet kinky wimmens?
> 
> the machine is good. bless the machine.
> 
> -sent from my mom's basment


The machine is definitely good for meeting kinky wimmens. But then again, every curse is a blessing, and every blessing a curse. Not only could I live without kinky wimmens - I should. 

--- D


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I could, and would adjust rather quickly I am sure. I don't rely on it for work, though it is becoming a valuable tool in that regard. Stilll, it amazes me how much I have learned from doing research online. the world's library at your fingertips. not the least of which has brought some serious tone into my life that I would never have been aware of or had access to - bless the machine


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I can answer that better now. I just had to do a recovery and lost a lot of info. Guess what I'll be doing over the next week or so?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

The machine is much more than just a psychological addiction. We've passed the point of no return. Even if you don't own a computer or use one at your job you are just as dependent as everyone else unless you live in a log cabin in the woods, off the grid, and grow your own food. We can't go back to old technology because it has all been dismantled and the people who knew how to build it and run it are dead. Not having e-mail or being able to pay your bills on-line would be the least of your worries if there was a world wide crash. Think power grid, food distribution, communications...

Here's a really cool short story written in 1909 by E.M. Forster called "The Machine Stops" . A worthwhile read.

http://archive.ncsa.illinois.edu/prajlich/forster.html


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know what the mean age is around here , but for me , at 52 ( next April , I'll send everybody my birthday wish list...lol ) , I have never really got into technology that much . I don't even own a cell phone . When I was working in my healthcare job my employer tried to get me to use one , but I thought , " no way , then you can track me down and drive me crazy " . So I was surprised a few years back when my desktop died and I didn't have a computer for quite awhile ; it was as if someone close to me had died . There was this empty hole and a feeling of loss . I never thought that I would feel this way about the MACHINE . I know that I would adjust if it was gone , but boy is it convienient for research/study , oh and of course posting contests . As was mentioned , it is a window to the world . The only thing that I don't like about it is , besides crashing , freezing , error messages , making me go huh???????? that I spend tooooo much time on it .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bryan said:


> I don't know what the mean age is around here , but for me , at 52 ( next April , I'll send everybody my birthday wish list...lol ) , I have never really got into technology that much . I don't even own a cell phone . When I was working in my healthcare job my employer tried to get me to use one , but I thought , " no way , then you can track me down and drive me crazy " . So I was surprised a few years back when my desktop died and I didn't have a computer for quite awhile ; it was as if someone close to me had died . There was this empty hole and a feeling of loss . I never thought that I would feel this way about the MACHINE . I know that I would adjust if it was gone , but boy is it convienient for research/study , oh and of course posting contests . As was mentioned , it is a window to the world . The only thing that I don't like about it is , besides crashing , freezing , error messages , making me go huh???????? that I spend tooooo much time on it .


Well, I'm 55 and I'm not mean about it at all.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

from Wiki
"In May 1981 Kraftwerk released the album Computer World (German: Computer Welt) on EMI records.[6] The album was recorded at Kling Klang Studio between 1978 and 1981.[6] A lot of this time was spent modifying the Kling Klang Studio so the band could take it on tour with them.[6] Some of the electronic vocals on Computer World were created using a Texas Instruments Language Translator[8] "Computer Love" was released as a single from the album backed with the earlier Kraftwerk track "The Model"[6] Radio DJs were more interested in the B-side so the single was repackaged by EMI and re-released with "The Model" as the a-side. The single reached the number one position in the UK making "The Model" Kraftwerk's most successful record in the UK"

what is interesting is that even if you aren't a fan of the techno-beat stuff, Kraftwerk certainly got it right. they foretold the intrusion of computers into our work lives, our social lives and even our romantic/sex lives.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I'm up and running again but can't get any sound. This happened once before when I had accidentally clicked mute but the problem seems a little more complicated this time. Has anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Well, I'm up and running again but can't get any sound. This happened once before when I had accidentally clicked mute but the problem seems a little more complicated this time. Has anyone got any suggestions?


There is the MS VOLUME icon on the task bar, right click under the volume panel is the volume properties, you may need to select the sound card/driver in that


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just had to get a new machine a few days ago. Got the Toshiba Qosmio X500 with the i7 chip in it. She is pretty quick and I really like the Windows 7 so far. A lot of pretty cool features in this one making the multi tasking a lot easier. I guess I can't live without the machine


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> There is the MS VOLUME icon on the task bar, right click under the volume panel is the volume properties, you may need to select the sound card/driver in that


Thanks for the advice keeper, I tried that before and just did it again in case I missed something but it sill doesn't work. I decided earlier today I need an upgrade, so I'm going for a new sound card and hard drive and then a new cpu and motherboard.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Thanks for the advice keeper, I tried that before and just did it again in case I missed something but it sill doesn't work. I decided earlier today I need an upgrade, so I'm going for a new sound card and hard drive and then a new cpu and motherboard.



OMG with all that, if you add a case and a router, and did a "service call" you could have TWO COMPUTERS!

Otherwise, the next step is control panel --> SYSTEM ---> Hardware --> Device Manager and see if there are any yellow exclamation marks. It could be a driver incompatibility or something like that


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> OMG with all that, if you add a case and a router, and did a "service call" you could have TWO COMPUTERS!
> 
> Otherwise, the next step is control panel --> SYSTEM ---> Hardware --> Device Manager and see if there are any yellow exclamation marks. It could be a driver incompatibility or something like that


Yes, I tried that one too. It says device is working properly! That goes to show that computers are not that smart after all. I'm now on Windows 7 because I want a 64-bit operating system. It's quite different than my old XP but I'm getting used to it and it has some pretty neat features. I'm putting the new sound card in today. I'll let you know what happens.


----------

